# No Glue On Front Cap



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

We have our 25rss in for inspection with delamination issues on the front cap. They just called me and said they called keystone and the front and rear caps are only floating not glued. I have read soo many threads on delamination on here since we discovered our delamination and now I am confused. I thought they were glued on? So, I just called Keystone myself and got the same story, saying it is floating??? Any opionins on this or someone who has had their replaced, was their glue... HELP????


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

kemccarthy said:


> We have our 25rss in for inspection with delamination issues on the front cap. They just called me and said they called keystone and the front and rear caps are only floating not glued. I have read soo many threads on delamination on here since we discovered our delamination and now I am confused. I thought they were glued on? So, I just called Keystone myself and got the same story, saying it is floating??? Any opionins on this or someone who has had their replaced, was their glue... HELP????


I had always thought that the fiberglass was glued to a backing (to make the cap) and then that floated being only attaced at the edges...


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Our dealer called me today to say that our front cap has been replaced.

When I pick up the trailer this weekend I will aske them what they found and report back.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

If it is not glued, how can it delaminate? I also have a 25RSS and it also has a delamination problem. I have taken off the side trim and I can assure you, the gel coat was glued (or laminated) to the plywood in the areas where I did not have delamination.

Curious, what was the method and cost to fix the problem? Not trying to be nosey, just want a data point if I decide to repair my trailer.

DAN


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Their seem to be so many opinions on this delamination issue. From what Keystone told me, it is from water getting behind the outer shell and causing the backer board to ripple (swell, whatever). Havent received a quote yet to fix it (not looking forward to that). Everything I have found on here about delamination talks about the glue that bonds the out shell to the camper, so I couldnt believe it when they (keystone) told me they dont use glue. The dealer is chasing the so called leak down where the water has come in and we will go from there. Weird thing is, the camper has been covered for its whole life when not in use by a good cover, kinda confused how it could be water. Others have stated delamination is caused by the glue losing its bond (again, confused on the no glue senario from keystone). Just looking for some facts for those who have had their front end caps replaced. Thanks, Kelle


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

kemccarthy said:


> The dealer is chasing the so called leak down where the water has come in and we will go from there.


I think a common leakage point is the clearance lights. That is where my leak was and where the delamination began. It was relatively easy to spot as the clearance light had condensation inside the lense. Took off the light and put heaters inside the trailer on the bunk to dry out the area. It didn't work.

All new Outback owners should check the caulk and seal around their clearance lights every week!!

DAN


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

TwoElkhounds said:


> If it is not glued, how can it delaminate? I also have a 25RSS and it also has a delamination problem. I have taken off the side trim and I can assure you, the gel coat was glued (or laminated) to the plywood in the areas where I did not have delamination.
> 
> Curious, what was the method and cost to fix the problem? Not trying to be nosey, just want a data point if I decide to repair my trailer.
> 
> DAN


 They are going to give me a quote, but it will probably be all over the place. Their assuming it is not glued (what keystone said), so until they get in their, they said they wont know for sure. Will let you know though...


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

kemccarthy said:


> They are going to give me a quote, but it will probably be all over the place. Their assuming it is not glued (what keystone said), so until they get in their, they said they wont know for sure. Will let you know though...


I wonder if maybe they mean the plywood backing is not glued to the frame? This is a true from the work I have done on my unit. If you talk to them again, ask them how the gel coat can separate from the plywood if it is not glued or laminated (or whatever) to the plywood backing. The term "delamination" implies that there is some sort of bonding agent.

I attempted a repair on my unit. I can without a doubt say the gel coat was bonded to the plywood in the areas I did not have delamination. I literally had to use a long razor blade to seperate the gel coat from the plywood (i.e cut through the glue)in a areas where I needed better access. I think they are either confused about what you are asking or misleading you.

I was able to stabilize my delamination and repaired about 75% of the problem when I repaired my unit. It cost me a weekend and about $20 in materials. The repair didn't turn out as good as I had hoped, but it is much better than what I started from. I think I could do a much better job if I could do it again and apply some lessons learned from the first attempt. Unfortunately, you only get one shot at the repair, then your done!!

Depending on how bad your unit is, I would probably not invest the money in the repair unless the delamination is chronic and will impact the life of your trailer. I see all kinds of Outbacks on the road with delamination. It is the first thing I look for when I see an Outback!!

DAN


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

The front of the Outback trailer is the cheapest material Keystone can find and should never have been put on a trailer. It is a cheap gell coat glued to cardboard. My trailer had the cap replaced under warranty and it is doing it again. Nothing but junk.


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

I stopped by our dealer yesterday to see the old cap (the new one is on the trailer already), however their garbage bin had already been picked up.

The service technician confirmed that it is a thin sheet of gelcoat glued to thin cardboard that is then bent in place and fastened at the top, bottom, and both sides with staples.

The delamination of the gelcoat from the cardboard is the result of water infiltration. He suggested that this happens when water gets in around the front clearance lites. In particular when towing in wet weather, as the water gets in from the underside of the clearance lite. He said most people think of sealing the top of the lite as rain falls down, however people forget about what happens to water when towing into a rain.

Our dealer replaced the two clearance lites and the hitch lite as well they sealed all the way around each lite with silicone. I guess time will tell. They also replaced all four Duro tires with another brand as the original tires were cracking between the treads.

I would just like to mention that our dealer *Open Roads RV in Stittsville, Ontario *has been A++ to deal with from the pre-purchase visits to immediately taking care of any issues such as this. I highly recommend them to anyone here in Ontario or Quebec looking for a professional dealer. I have friends who have purchased from them as well and all comments are the same. When a company works this hard to achieve complete customer satisfaction I feel we need to pass it along and reward their commitment with referrals.

Cheers,


----------

